# Something for the grill/Grilled Romaine Lettuce



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

A while back on the grilling/smoking forums, grilled romaine was popping up as something else to grill. It might have even been mentioned here and met with some skepticism, as who tosses lettuce on a grill? 
Well, I do now  
The slightly wilted lettuce, coupled with some nice grill marks and grill flavor is good a number of ways; with fresh parm grated on top, chopped up and used in a traditional salad, or sometimes I sauté some onions, garlic and carrots in EVOO and hit it with a little balsamic vinegar for a nice warm salad. A few leaves tossed on the grill also make a nice addition to a BLT.

Cut the romaine in half lengthwise, brush with EVOO if you like (mine always has minced garlic and other seasonings in it), then toss it on the grill for a few minutes. If it's over a flame, you _will_ have flare ups with the oil, but that's a good thing. 
Try it, you might like it.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 1, 2011)

Yummy pictures, Pac.  Too bad I can't grill. *sigh*


----------



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, Z.
That's too bad about the grill. And I'm pretty sure you couldn't replicate this with a grill pan... not without the smoke alarms going off, lol.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2011)

How about under the broiler?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> How about under the broiler?


 
I don't know. I never use the broiler because mine (now) is at floor level. 
Obviously, everyone's tastes are different, but I think the idea is to get a quick sear on the outside, and I'm not sure if a broiler would do that without cooking it through. I'm just not that familiar with using broilers. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2011)

pacanis said:


> ...It might be worth a try.



Especially if you don't have a grill...


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 1, 2011)

I would think the broiler would be a great experiment and I can't see why it wouldn't give you something similar.  I do think it might be a bit harder to keep an eye on things.  It doesn't take long to get the lettuce grilled.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice!  Yeah, I remember several old discussions about grilling lettuce, here and elsewhere.  I've never done it but gonna definitely give it a shot next time.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Very nice! Yeah, I remember several old discussions about grilling lettuce, here and elsewhere. I've never done it but gonna definitely give it a shot next time.


 
I thought all you folks from CA ate was lettuce... and mangos 
Thanks. I'm surprised you haven't played around with this one yet.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 1, 2011)

Ooooo... grilled mangoes.... hmmm....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen Bobby Flay grill just about everything.  All kinds of fruit, including peaches and pineapples.  (OK, not grapes).


----------



## pacanis (Jun 1, 2011)

I've grilled pineapple. It wasn't bad, but I'm not a fan of warm fruit. I don't even like my pies warmed. 
I'm looking forward to a couple months from now, when the fruit stand down the road is open for when I get a taste for grilled veggies.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 1, 2011)

I had grilled letuce at a place in Vegas a few years ago. It was good, I just never think of it when I am grilling.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 1, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> I had grilled letuce at a place in Vegas a few years ago. It was good, I just never think of it when I am grilling.




You mean to tell me once the coals are hot you don't go looking for anything and everything to grill?  We might have to take away yer starter chimney.


----------



## niquejim (Jun 1, 2011)

try grilled pineapple (or mango, or peaches) brushed with a melted butter / dark rum mixture while grilling, served with vanilla ice cream and whatever berries are fresh...my favorite summer dessert


----------

